# Longest songs in iTunes collection



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

HI,

I just did a sort by length on my iTunes collection and found the top 5 songs to be: 

#1 Dream Theater (Octavarium at 24:00)
#2 Dream Theater (A change of seasons at 23:08)
#3 Queen (Reprise at 22:33)
#4 Yes (Ritual at 21:32) 
#5 Rush (2112 at 20:34)

There's 3 more Rush songs in the top 10, along with another Yes song and then one each from Opeth and Pink Floyd. 

Of course all are Prog Rock. 

Actually, that's not quite correct. That was my "not classical" list. If I include classical, there's one that comes in at #6.

This list doesn't count compliations that may well be over an hour long and should be played as one. 

Anybody else with longer songs?

Btw, the shortest is 8 seconds long, by "The Son"


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Longest in my iTunes is:

I Heard It Through The Grapevine	
Creedence Clearwater Revival	11:04	

Anything over that length is a book, not a song.

Oh, and out west we never talk about anything "short"!


----------



## TornStar (Feb 13, 2006)

My top two in iTunes are:

Dazed and Confused - Led Zeppelin (Live from How the west was won) at 25:25

and

Atom Heart Mother - Pink Floyd at 23:44


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Live At Pompeii (Entire Concert)	1:13:39	Pink Floyd	1972 - Live At Pompeii

Atom Heart Mother	23:45	Pink Floyd	1970 - Atom Heart Mother

Echoes	23:31	Pink Floyd	1971 - Meddle

Shine on You Crazy Diamond, Pts. 1-7	17:32	Pink Floyd	2001 - Echoes CD2 - The Best Of Pink Floyd

Dogs	17:08	Pink Floyd	1977 - Animals

Echoes	16:30	Pink Floyd	2001 - Echoes CD1 - The Best Of Pink Floyd

Shine on You Crazy Diamond (Part I - V)	13:40	Pink Floyd	1975 - Wish You Were Here

In order....
Um....... yeah man!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Man you guys do dig some crazy stuff.

'course the feeling is most likely mutual, non?


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Ghost Love Score - 10:02.
By Nightwish.
I recommend this song for anyone who likes Gothic Rock . (Evanescence, Nightwish, Lacuna Coil, Within Temptations, etc.)


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

21:33 Charm (over 'Burundi Cloud')- John Hassell & Brian Eno, from Fourth World.
18:58 Steel Cathedrals- David Sylvian, from Alchemy, An Index Of Possibilities.


----------



## Myradon (May 13, 2005)

ICP - Crystal Ball 22:44 - Lots of down time though
Brahms - Symphonny no.2 in D Major Op. 73 - Allergo Non Troppo


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

In Search of Sunrise 4 CD's 1 & 2: 

1:17:49 & 1:17:00 respectively.


----------



## theblackstink (Jun 28, 2005)

Machine Gun (Live) - Jimi Hendrix, 12:45


----------



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

Genesis - Supper's Ready - 22:58


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

DBerG said:


> Ghost Love Score - 10:02.
> By Nightwish.
> I recommend this song for anyone who likes Gothic Rock . (Evanescence, Nightwish, Lacuna Coil, Within Temptations, etc.)


I like Evanescence, but hadn't heard of the rest of these. I looked up Nightwish on ITMS and found only a couple EP's, none with this song. 

Looking at Amazon, I see this is on an Album called "Once". I also see that there was a "best of" released a few weeks ago, but this song is not there. 

I'm interested in giving this band a shot, what would you suggest that I start with? 

Thanks.


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

Jethro Tull - "Thick as a Brick" - 43:36

In a not-so-close second place, Aaron Copland's "Appalachian Spring" at 25:33.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Heart said:


> Live At Pompeii (Entire Concert)	1:13:39	Pink Floyd	1972 - Live At Pompeii
> 
> Atom Heart Mother	23:45	Pink Floyd	1970 - Atom Heart Mother
> 
> ...


ive got your 2nd and 3rd Floyd songs as my 1 and 2, although I have the video for Live at Pompeii so im not missing out


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Atroz said:


> I like Evanescence, but hadn't heard of the rest of these. I looked up Nightwish on ITMS and found only a couple EP's, none with this song.
> 
> Looking at Amazon, I see this is on an Album called "Once". I also see that there was a "best of" released a few weeks ago, but this song is not there.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, there isn't so much Nightwish on iTMS  and... Nightwish just disbanded, but their latest album, Once, should be on amazon or available on order in your local music store.


Nightwish is a Finland band by the way.
I also really recommend Within Temptation. German Band. I really like their style.
Unfortunately, I don't really like (yet) their first album and it's the only one on iTMS.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Nightwish is pretty good, IMO. As in, they express themselves, in an artsy way, that any sleeze could understand!


----------



## guzzi guy (Aug 21, 2005)

Dj Qbert - Hot Sauce in the Dickhole 1:03:06. Great track!

Next is Cut Chemist - The Litmus test 28:07. Awesome as well. Good times.


----------



## Glipt (Aug 7, 2003)

#1 Velvet Voyage. Klaus Schulze. 28:28. Very simila to Alan Parsons 'Total Eclipse'.

#2 Harvest of Souls. IQ. 24.29.

#3 Falcon Suite. Like Wendy. 20:58.

Yup. I'm a Prog guy.


----------



## joeshmo (Oct 2, 2003)

1 Mountain Jam (28:20) Allman Brothers Band (Live)

2 Echoes (23:28) Pink Floyd

3 Space Truckin' (19:40) Deep Purple

4 Machine Gun (18:50) Jimi Hendrix

5 Close to the Edge (18:44) Yes

6 Untitled (free form jazz) (17:36) Apotheke

7 Shine on you Crazy Diamond (I-VII) (17:32) Pink Floyd

8 Dogs (17:04) Pink Floyd

9 Big Drop (16:41) Black Dice (noisy, repetitive - it's got it all!)

I've got some Frank Zappa's and some Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young that are up there too.


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Technically #1 but not really a song: Monty Python's Previous Record - 25:51

1. Brainfreeze - Jurassic 5, DJ Shadow and Cut Chemist - 25:35

2. Raga Hameer: Alap/Gat I/Gap II - Ravi Shankar - 24:22

3. Atom Heart Mother - Pink Floyd - 23:45

4. Echos - Pink Floyd - 23:28

5. Existance/[untitled bonus track] - Front Line Assembly - 18:17


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

1. Echoes - Pink Floyd (23:28)
2. March Into the Sea - Pelican (20:28)
3. Shine on You Crazy Diamond (Parts 1 through 7 from Echoes) - Pink Floyd (17:32)
4. Dogs - Pink Floyd (17:08)
5. Lie In Our Graves (live) - Dave Matthews Band (17:00)

_excluding podcasts, videos, Seinfeld episodes, and personal compilations._


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

1. Heart refuse to pound - Big Sugar
2. The End - Doors
3. Silence (DJ Tiesto's In Search Of Sunrise Remix) - Sarah Mclachlan

First 2 I originally had on the list were either errors or blank.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

Longest...
Strongarm Sessions dj mix by Elite Force 3:00:16
I Want Your Soul dj mix by Adam Freeland 2:32:49
Live at Nights Ro Awards dj mix by Plump Dj's 2:30:52

then about 80 to 100 other dj mixes and podcasts averaging from 40 mins to 2 hours

Shortest....

Celeb by Rennie Pilgram 0:03
Lets Hear It For Nine Inch Nails by NIN(Head Like a Hole) 0:04


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Top 2:

Symphony X - The Odyssey : 24:07
Opeth - Black Rose Immortal : 20:12

and the next 10 or so are Opeth as well.


----------



## cottageboy (Apr 15, 2004)

1: Goldie - Mother - 61:01


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Rockets fall on rocket falls (Godspeed You Black Emperor!) - 20:42


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Wow! Lots of prog rock and and Floyd ("Animals". Trippy....). _Go old school!!_ And "new school". Dream Theatre has taken the torch from Rush (but will never diminish Rush's luminance). There's also a lot of the group, "UK", in Dream Theatre.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

HI,

As it turns out, I just ended up with a new longest song. Amazon shipped me an album that I've been looking for a long time. Legacy by Shadow Gallery. It has a song called "First Light" that is 34:18 long.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

The Man Whose Head Expanded - The Fall - 18:02


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

cottageboy said:


> 1: Goldie - Mother - 61:01


I have _Saturnzreturn_ as well - I think "Mother" wins for the longest track in this thread that isn't a concert, DJ set or medley!


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

Thick as a Brick - Jethro Tull (Album version parts 1 and 2) 43:28
Pictures at an Exhibition - Emerson, Lake and Palmer (whole CD) 37:53


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

All classical, all the time! dig it:

The Well-Tempered Clavier Book1 Nos.1~24 (1:47)
Bach - Glenn Gould - Goldberg Variations (1982 Recording) (51min)
Beethoven: "Eroica" Variations, Op. 35 (Glenn Gould) (27min)
Classic- Itzhak Perlman & Chicago Symphony - Brahm's Concerto In D For Violin & Orchestra Movement I Allegro Non Troppo (24min)
Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat, Op. 73 'Emperor': 1. Allegro (20min)


...interspersed with lots of cbc radio 3 podcasts.


----------



## Canuckmakem (Jan 12, 2006)

Longest: Pink Floyd - Dogs @ 17:06

Shortest: Our Lady Peace - RK Intro @ 6secs


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

At just under 27 minutes, Prokofiev's "Peter and the Wolf" is the longest song in my iTunes collection.

Followed by Mozart's Requiem, at just over 19 minutes.

I do however also have a MP3 of the Orson Welles radio broadcast of "The War of the Worlds" which clocks in at 57 minutes.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

New Order, Crystal remix, a paltry 11:25.

(I've taken the liberty of not including a few atmospheric "go to sleep" type new age songs that I've downloaded for my kids that clock in at 17+ mins.)


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Excluding 3 live recordings that around an hour long, I've got:

1) Alice's Restaurant Masscre by Arlo Guthrie (18:36 - the short version is all that's available on iTMS)
2) "Matrix Reloaded" Suite - Don Davis (17:35)
3) ...But Home is Nowhere by A.F.I (15:06)


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

longest track would be 3:27:06 which is a chem 1000 lecture. so that doesn't count. 

so music is the four seasons which is 38:42

and longest single track is a tibetan overtone chant at 25:45


----------



## littleman10926 (Jun 11, 2009)

*You all won't believe this!*

The longest song in my iTunes playlist is..........
*Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence *by *Dream Theatre *at 41:22! 
That's Crazy!


----------



## mejag (Mar 16, 2003)

U2 - Live in Boston 1:47:49
DJ Tiesto - Summerbreeze 1:13:55

... then down to 40min tracks by the Doors, Floyd, Dylan. Had you asked last year, it would have been filled with hour sessions of DJ so-and-so... since then I've cleared out 40+gb of music that I just don't listen to. Ah, trying to fit a collection onto an iPhone from a 160gb iPod classic...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

And the longest space between posts on a forum is……three years and three months, right here on this very thread!!! :clap:


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Longest music track in my music library -- BBC Radio version of Beethoven's 9th (1:07:25)

Longest non-classical track -- the two tracks that comprise The Firesign Theatre's Don't Crush That Dwarf, Hand Me the Pliers (This Side runs 22:16, The Other Side runs 24:14). Not music, though, so that honour goes to Kraftwerk's epic "Tone Float" composition (20:46) from their 1970 album of the same name (the band were called "Organisation" back then).

I have a few "medleys" I won't count, and that leaves the longest single track (that you might of heard of) in my collection as -- Moments in Love 12" version by the Art of Noise (10:17).

The longest podcast is (of course) my own: episodes of Crusty Old Wave generally run about 2.5 hours. I can't help it -- there's SO MUCH great 80s music out there!! 

Of course this just covers songs that are in iTunes -- I'm pretty sure I have an 18-minute-long (and as gay as music can get) remix of "Don't Leave Me This Way" by the Communards, and every second of it is GLORIOUS.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Lamonte Young - Trio for Strings, 1958 - 6:18:30


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Since I have been reloading my iTunes library onto a new external, using only lossless encoded tracks (like FLAC, AAC), a project that is not completed. Counting Classical works is a bit tricky, since one has to decide whether to count the entire length of an opus, or to count the individual movements within the opus as tracks. Many Classical works will easily attain the 1 hour mark, but works like The Planets by Gustav Holst are frequently played by individual movements; while The Rite Of Spring by Igor Stravinsky is normally played as a whole, but is scored in two large sections.

The current longest in my library is Tubular Bells by Mike Oldfield, that weighs in at 57:18; which for length clobbers I Remember You by Dave Brubeck at 9:12 and Fairwell Fire by Boards Of Canada at 9:07...


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

littleman10926 said:


> The longest song in my iTunes playlist is..........
> *Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence *by *Dream Theatre *at 41:22!
> That's Crazy!


I have that 'song' too, but on my collection it is in 7 parts and I didn't count it. 

I had posted here before, but now have a new longest song. 

En Attendant Cousteau by Jean-Michel Jarre at 46:53.


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

Also Sprach Zarathustra, Boston Symphony Orchestra & Seiji Ozawa 33:43
Freeway, Santana 30:16
Shine on you crazy diamond, Pink Floyd 27:37
Tubular Bells, Mike Oldfield 25:32


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

Birdman - McDonald and Giles 21:40
Shine on You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd 21:25
It's My Own Fault - Johnny Winter Live at the Aragon Ballroom 19:57
Lost Woman - James Gang 17:39


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

25:46 Symphony #3 C-minor, Op. 43 'Le Poem Divin': 1. Lento - Alexander Scriabin
24:00 Octavarium - Dream Theater
20:53 Tarkus: a.Eruption b.Stones Of Years c.Iconoclast d.Mass e.Manticore f.The Battlefield g.Aquatarkus - Emerson, Lake & Palmer
18:40 Close to the Edge - Yes


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Gondwana - Miles Davis - 46:51
Thick as a Brick - Jethro Tull - 43:50
Zimbabwe	- Miles Davis - 41:49
Octavarium - Dream Theater - 24:00


----------

